# Haumai



## kaur-1 (Feb 23, 2007)

_Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki fateh

I was looking up "Haumai" on the net and SGGSJ and found this info that I hope you dont mind me posting to share with you. _ 


"
*HAUMAI (EGOISM - I-AM-NESS):*

*  God is everywhere and within us too, but a veil of ego  separates us from Him, it hides the Truth from us:*
"God, the Incomprehensible, is within us but not  perceived
     For the screen the 'ego' hangs in between." 
     (Rag Sorath Mohalla 5, p-624)
All the five vices- lust, anger, greed, attachment and ego; are the obstructions in the way of spiritual path, but egoism is the paramount of all.

 In the Guru's words one of the most recurring key terms is *Haumai (I-am-ness)* which is regraded as synonymous with the most insidious evil. Egoism is the moral evil which is the root cause of all ill doings. This egoism is the consequence of illusion, of looking upon the individual-self as of paramount importance. All his activities are exclusively directed towards himself. "In ego he takes birth and in ego he dies," (Asa Mohalla 1, p-466).

It spoils the fruit of great penances. The veil of ego when descends on a great Yogi makes him loose in a moment, whatever he had gained through self-mortification practised for years. This egoism is a disease and an obstacle in the way of spiritual uplift of an individual. 


*Purpose of life centers on the spiritual salvation of a man through the glorification of the Divine and imbibing Divine qualities in the process.*
 Blinded by the ego man cannot perceive the glory of the Divine. Therefore, Nam will not reside in the mind as long as ego is there. Nam and ego are two opposing elements:
*"Haumai nawai nal virodh hai doai na vasai ek thai."
     (Wadhans Mohalla 3, p-560)*
Egoistic mind cannot realize the 'morals' as laid down by the Guru, thus leaving the depressed soul groping in the dark, never realizing its goal.

 Egoism stands in the way of the desired spiritual attainment. Guru calls egoistic man as *'Manmukh'*. *By the grace of the Guru, ego is only burnt through the Sabad:* 

*"Gur kai Sabad parjaliai ta eh vicho jai." 
     (Bilawal ki var, Mohalla 3, p-853)"*

     (Wadhans Guru Amar das ang-560)

 vfhMsu mhlw 3 ]
vaddehans mehalaa 3 ||
Wadahans, Third Mehl:

 haumY nwvY nwil ivroDu hY duie n vsih iek Twie ]
* houmai naavai naal virodhh hai dhue n vasehi eik thaae ||*
 Ego is opposed to the Name of the Lord; the two do not dwell in the same place.

 haumY ivic syvw n hoveI qw mnu ibrQw jwie ]1]
* houmai vich saevaa n hovee thaa man birathhaa jaae ||1||*
 In egotism, selfless service cannot be performed, and so the soul goes unfulfilled. ||1||

 hir cyiq mn myry qU gur kw sbdu kmwie ]
* har chaeth man maerae thoo gur kaa sabadh kamaae ||*
* O my mind, think of the Lord, and practice the Word of the Guru's Shabad.*

 hukmu mMnih qw hir imlY qw ivchu haumY jwie ] rhwau ]
* hukam mannehi thaa har milai thaa vichahu houmai jaae || rehaao ||*
* If you submit to the Hukam of the Lord's Command, then you shall meet with the Lord; only then will your ego depart from within. ||Pause||*

 haumY sBu srIru hY haumY Epiq hoie ]
* houmai sabh sareer hai houmai oupath hoe ||*
 Egotism is within all bodies; through egotism, we come to be born.

 haumY vfw gubwru hY haumY ivic buiJ n skY koie ]2]
* houmai vaddaa gubaar hai houmai vich bujh n sakai koe ||2||*
 Egotism is total darkness; in egotism, no one can understand anything. ||2||

 haumY ivic Bgiq n hoveI hukmu n buiJAw jwie ]
* houmai vich bhagath n hovee hukam n bujhiaa jaae ||*
 In egotism, devotional worship cannot be performed, and the Hukam of the Lord's Command cannot be understood.

 haumY ivic jIau bMDu hY nwmu n vsY min Awie ]3]
* houmai vich jeeo bandhh hai naam n vasai man aae ||3||*
 In egotism, the soul is in bondage, and the Naam, the Name of the Lord, does not come to abide in the mind. ||3||

 nwnk sqguir imilAY haumY geI qw scu visAw min Awie ]
* naanak sathagur miliai houmai gee thaa sach vasiaa man aae ||*
* O Nanak, meeting with the True Guru, egotism is eliminated, and then, the True Lord comes to dwell in the mind||*

 scu kmwvY sic rhY scy syiv smwie ]4]9]12]
* sach kamaavai sach rehai sachae saev samaae ||4||9||12||*
* One starts practicing truth, abides in truth and by serving the True One gets absorbed in Him. ||4||9||12||


* 
*      (Bilawal Guru Amar Das ang-853)

*
mÚ 3 ]
ma 3 ||
Third Mehl:

 haumY mwieAw mohxI dUjY lgY jwie ]
* houmai maaeiaa mohanee dhoojai lagai jaae ||*
 Through egotism, fascination with Maya has trapped them in duality.

 nw ieh mwrI n mrY nw ieh hit ivkwie ]
* naa eih maaree n marai naa eih hatt vikaae ||*
 It cannot be killed, it does not die, and it cannot be sold in a store.

 gur kY sbid prjwlIAY qw ieh ivchu jwie ]
* gur kai sabadh parajaaleeai thaa eih vichahu jaae ||*
* Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, it is burnt away, and then it departs from within.*

 qnu mnu hovY aujlw nwmu vsY min Awie ]
* than man hovai oujalaa naam vasai man aae ||*
* The body and mind become pure, and the Naam, the Name of the Lord, comes to dwell within the mind.*

 nwnk mwieAw kw mwrxu sbdu hY gurmuiK pwieAw jwie ]2]
* naanak maaeiaa kaa maaran sabadh hai guramukh paaeiaa jaae ||2||*
* O Nanak, the Shabad is the killer of Maya; the Gurmukh obtains it. ||2||*​


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 23, 2007)

hir cyiq mn myry qU gur kw sbdu kmwie ]
* har chaeth man maerae thoo gur kaa sabadh kamaae ||*
* O my mind, think of the Lord, and practice the Word of the Guru's Shabad.*

 hukmu mMnih qw hir imlY qw ivchu haumY jwie ] rhwau ]
* hukam mannehi thaa har milai thaa vichahu houmai jaae || rehaao ||*
* If you submit to the Hukam of the Lord's Command, then you shall meet with the Lord; only then will your ego depart from within. ||Pause||*

 haumY ivic Bgiq n hoveI hukmu n buiJAw jwie ]
* houmai vich bhagath n hovee hukam n bujhiaa jaae ||*
 In egotism, devotional worship cannot be performed, and the Hukam of the Lord's Command cannot be understood.

*Questions:  Is "hukam" mentioned in this instant Guru Ki Bani (guru's shabad) in SGGSJ?

*​


----------



## simpy (Feb 23, 2007)

kaur-1 said:


> hir cyiq mn myry qU gur kw sbdu kmwie ]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Respected Kaur-1 Ji,*

*Hukam manne - Stay under God's Command-accept all as it is, without getting anxious. as God is the Karta Purkh. God is within and without. *

*hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ]*

*until we keep complaining and objecting we are not accepting the Hukam. This keeps on happening until we believe that it is not me/you/he/she/others causing things to happen, it is God. *

*and all that is happening is-*
*we are harvesting what we planted.*
*Mind bows the seeds of thought, that God materializes as the result. and all this keeps on adding as kilbikh.*
*Now if we need to explore-what we must think in our mind-PRABHU DA SIMRAN-to cut these kilbikh*



*Guru Bhala karange*


----------



## Hai_Bhi_Sach (Feb 23, 2007)

*Questions: Is "hukam" mentioned in this instant Guru Ki Bani (guru's shabad) in SGGSJ?*


Your Answer,

ikv sicAwrw hoeIAY ikv kUVY qutY pwil ] 
kiv sachi-aaraa ho-ee-ai kiv koorhai tutai paal.
So how can you become truthful? And how can the veil of illusion be torn away?
hukim rjweI clxw nwnk iliKAw nwil ]1] 
hukam rajaa-ee chalnaa naanak likhi-aa naal. ||1||
O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1||
hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ] 
hukmee hovan aakaar hukam na kahi-aa jaa-ee.
By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.
hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ] 
hukmee hovan jee-a hukam milai vadi-aa-ee.
By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.
hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ] 
hukmee utam neech hukam likh dukh sukh paa-ee-ah.
By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.
ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ] 
iknaa hukmee bakhsees ik hukmee sadaa bhavaa-ee-ah.
Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.
hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ] 
hukmai andar sabh ko baahar hukam na ko-ay.
Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.
nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]2] 
naanak hukmai jay bujhai ta ha-umai kahai na ko-ay. ||2||
O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||


----------



## jag1t (Feb 26, 2007)

Dear Saadh Sangat ji,

 Please consider. Do not go for the words go for the essence. Haume... is anyone very seriously interested in resolving the riddle?

jag1t


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. Just joting down some of my thoughts/words I am pondering on. "*Hukam of the Lord's Command". 

* I feel that the word *"hukam"* is not easily translated in one english word easily. I feel that the word "will" is not enough to mean Hukam. *


Prabhu da simran:

**har chaeth man maerae thoo gur kaa sabadh kamaae ||*
*O my mind, think of the Lord, and practice the Word of the Guru's Shabad

(Kamaae - practice and earn?)

 
* *ਨਾਨਕ ਗਾਵੀਐ ਗੁਣੀ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ **॥* 
*naanak gaavee-ai gunee niDhaan.*
O Nanak, sing of the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence.
* ਗਾਵੀਐ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਮਨਿ ਰਖੀਐ ਭਾਉ **॥* 
*gaavee-ai sunee-ai man rakhee-ai bhaa-o.*
Sing, and listen, and let your mind be filled with love.

_(27/7)

_ **
 *ਮੁਹੌ ਕਿ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੁਣਿ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ **॥* 
*muhou ke bolan bolee-ai jit sun Dharay pi-aar.*
What words can we speak to evoke His Love?


*ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਉ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ **॥* 
*amrit vaylaa sach naa-o vadi-aa-ee veechaar.*
In the Amrit Vaylaa, the ambrosial hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness.


_(amrit vaylaa is the best time as the mind is clear and there is much less  negative/busy "vibes" around us from others)_

* gur kai sabadh parajaaleeai thaa eih vichahu jaae ||*
* Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, it is burnt away, and then it departs from within.

(Gur kai Shabad - gurbani in SGGSJ (i.e. gur ki mat which is Gods divine commands/instructions in which Naam dwells)* 
_Dhan Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji - just imagine the rush of divine light coming from gurbani during morning parkash - opening SGGSJ. Wow_
*

jag1t ji, what do you mean by "go for the essense".

Talking about essence:

 Since akal purakhs(God) light is in us, hence akal purakhs qualities are already in us. So we are trying to make the connection with this essense which is already in us.? 

 *


----------



## jag1t (Mar 3, 2007)

Dear Kaur ji,

You are right. Essence is One. Inside, outside, in words, everywhere. There is nothing but One.

If this is got then all is got and no questions remain.

jag1t

PS And there is no i no you no we.


----------



## gururakha (Mar 5, 2007)

Guru Rup Sadh Sangat Ji

My research on Haumai has revealed that Haumai is not always ego or egoism. Infact Haumai is definately not "Ahankaar." This is a difficult topic and therefore very difficult to explain in plain written english. For example a humble person without any ego might have haumai. This is a spiritual disease which everybody gets it with their birth. "Haumai Rog Manukh ko Dina." In Asa di Vaar also Guru clearly says that Haumai is attached to every living being with the Hukam of the Supreme Lord
                    "Haumai Eho Hukam Hai Paiyai Kirat Phirahai"

The concept of Haumai does not exist in western theology and therefore does not have a good English equivalent. Haumai therefore has to be understood or "bujhaai" rather than overcoming it. It is however true that too much Haumai can definately lead to Ahankaar , a far more serious problem for which the Gurbani says is "Asadh Roganah" (Shlok Sahaskriti M5) as opposed to "Diragh Rog" (Asa Di Vaar). From this angle scholars beleive that Haumai and Ahankaar have a cause and effect relationship.

For further reading I suggest reading the article on Haumai in _Encylopaedia of Sikhism _and reading the article on Haumai in _Sri Guru Granth Parkash by Pyara Singh Padam._ There are several other books written by our scholars that discuss this important topic. Also please understand that before understanding Haumai one should understand the concept of "_Hukam_" which is exactly opposite to "Haumai."

Thanks and will wait for further comments


----------



## simpy (Mar 5, 2007)

gururakha said:


> Guru Rup Sadh Sangat Ji
> 
> My research on Haumai has revealed that Haumai is not always ego or egoism. Infact Haumai is definately not "Ahankaar." This is a difficult topic and therefore very difficult to explain in plain written english. For example a humble person without any ego might have haumai. This is a spiritual disease which everybody gets it with their birth. "Haumai Rog Manukh ko Dina." In Asa di Vaar also Guru clearly says that Haumai is attached to every living being with the Hukam of the Supreme Lord
> "Haumai Eho Hukam Hai Paiyai Kirat Phirahai"
> ...


 

*Respected gururakha Ji,


recognition of haumai is the key here. Mostly people are deeply living in this disease and not even slightly aware of this. Discussions of what is what does not do anything, until you recognize the problem within.

that's why Gurbani says


haumY dIrG rogu hY dwrU BI iesu mwih ]


until the disease is recognized we cannot go for the cure for it. we do not even know we are sick.


forgive me please
*


----------



## drkhalsa (Mar 5, 2007)

> The concept of Haumai does not exist in western theology and therefore does not have a good English equivalent. Haumai therefore has to be understood or "bujhaai" rather than overcoming it. It is however true that too much Haumai can definately lead to Ahankaar , a far more serious problem for which the Gurbani says is "Asadh Roganah" (Shlok Sahaskriti M5) as opposed to "Diragh Rog" (Asa Di Vaar). From this angle scholars beleive that Haumai and Ahankaar have a cause and effect relationship.




Dear Friend 


I agree with with your thoughts about Haumai

One can not conquer or defeat haumai as doing so itself become haumai fueled activity .=

One can Recognize /observe it in our thoughts and activities and let Satguru overcome it and  defeat it if it is in his Hukam



Jatinder Singh


----------



## gururakha (Mar 5, 2007)

Manyog Surinder Cheema Ji:

I agree with you that most of do not know that we are suffering from this disease. But unless we understand the desease , how are we going to find the cure. We first have to understand that Haumai is the state of mind in which a jeev feels separarted from the larger hasti of Naam. Here the jeev strongly believes (mistakenly though) that he or she have their own identities which are not covered by the sphere of Hukam. Sorry if I have confused anybody but as I stated earlier it is difficult to explain these concepts in a few lines and I still suggest further reading.

Please forgive me if I have upset anybody.


----------



## simpy (Mar 5, 2007)

gururakha said:


> Manyog Surinder Cheema Ji:
> 
> I agree with you that most of do not know that we are suffering from this disease. But unless we understand the desease , how are we going to find the cure. We first have to understand that Haumai is the state of mind in which a jeev feels separarted from the larger hasti of Naam. Here the jeev strongly believes (mistakenly though) that he or she have their own identities which are not covered by the sphere of Hukam. Sorry if I have confused anybody but as I stated earlier it is difficult to explain these concepts in a few lines and I still suggest further reading.
> 
> Please forgive me if I have upset anybody.


 

*Respected gururakha Ji*


*please give some ideas about what you are talking about, may be from the Books  for further reading you  suggested before.*

*Also can you explian with an example: how a person without any ego has haumai. i can read punjabi very well, you can post in punjabi if there is no explanation possible in English*




*thanks a lot*

*forgive me please*


----------



## jag1t (Mar 6, 2007)

Dear saadh sangat ji,

Read the posts on "Haume". Suggest we dive deeper (rise higher), not go for the words only but go for the essence. Words can be confusing or apparently contradictory, as in the first part of the previous sentence, and perhaps in places in Gurbani also.. Words are many essence is One.

What is essence? The Truth, The Name, The Word (all are same and all are One). There is nothing (else) but One.

Perhaps more later.

jag1t


----------



## gururakha (Mar 6, 2007)

Manyog Cheema Ji:

One of the best articles on Haumai is written by Pyara singh Padam in Guru Granth Parkash. I quote Prof Padam in Gurmukhi---
  " Vakhri Hasti da aisaas Haumai hai te samuchi vish-hasti Hukam hai, sari khed bhavain Hukam adhin ho rahi hai par manukh is nu aapnee hasti da karnaama samajhda hai. Eho bulekha bandhan ban ke is nu jakri rakhda hai"

So for example lets say that I am a very good doctor. Even though I am very good doctor I never let that show from any of my behavior. I am always humble and nimana. But when I treat somebody and because of my treatment somebody gets better and gets rid of his illness, I feel inside that because of my hard work and siyanap , I  am able to get rid of somebody's illness. This is Haumai. A person free of Haumai will think that it is the all powerful power of naam that is inside me which is doing the work and which has enabled me to be so smart that I am able to diagnose all diseases with ease. If however, I am Ahankari, the whole world will know because of body knowledge and my behavior towards other that ther is no Doctor like me ever born on this earth.
 One of the best simple example of description of Haumai from Gurbani is Sukhmani's 12th ashtpadi, stanza 4. If you notice carefully the first three stanzas deal with ahankaar (sometime Guru uses abhimaan which is the same thing). The first four lines of stanza four sums the concept of Hauma:

  Jab lag jaanai mujh te kach hoi
  Tab is kou sukh nahi koi
  Jab eh jaanai mai kich karta
  Tab lag garabh jon mein firta

If we notice carefully the Guru does not say whether any karm done by the jeev described above is being done in ahankaar, but rather the mere fact somebody attributes any achievement whatsover to his own ability results in Haumai. To prove the fact that this stanza is describing haumai, look at the last line --"Gur Prasad Nanak *Hau* Chutai"

Another good reference is Bhai Vir Singh's, Santhya for pages that annotate Asa di Vaar. The footnotes provided by Bhai sahib are invaluable. One of the lines which discusses nivritti of haumai is very beautiful and reads something like this --us param hasti de sanmukh atam samparan karna haumai di nivritti hai---

This is it. I cannot write any further. If anybody wants a deeper understanding they need to read and comrehend our classical scholars.

Forgive me for any mistakes I might have made.


----------



## simpy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Respected gururakha Ji,


many thanks for the reply.

so even if we consider both haumai and ahankaar separate, but one thing worth noticing in this context- ahankaar is the progeny of hauami. haumai aaee hai ta hee ahankaar aya hai. 

we can also say- 
haumai laced with nimarta-lesser ego

haumai unlaced with nimarta- larger ego

And haumai does not cause just one thing- krodth, eerkha, nindya.... all are caused by this. Now calling it ego or anything else does not matter.

This sense of separateness(duality) is the cause for everything. 
Maya Mamta mohni jin vin danta jag khaaya. 


Discrimination between true and false is the first issue.
Then understanding the Hukam of the eternal truth(Waheguru), and living Truthfully under the Order of The High Command(Waheguru)
hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ]*
*nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]*


*it is said in Gurbani many many times in many forms and styles. 
*

*haumy hoieAw jW hMkwr ie~ko hI blw hY, hW dyKx dI g`l ieh hY ik AsIN ies nUM muMFoN Kqm krn leI auprwlw kIqw hY jW nhI*

*and Gurbani tells us to do that again and again on every page of Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.*





*forgive me please*


----------



## lovely_silky (Mar 6, 2007)

jag1t said:


> Dear saadh sangat ji,
> 
> Read the posts on "Haume". Suggest we dive deeper (rise higher), not go for the words only but go for the essence. Words can be confusing or apparently contradictory, as in the first part of the previous sentence, and perhaps in places in Gurbani also.. Words are many essence is One.
> 
> ...


 

_jag1t Ji,_

_ Our Gurus and all other paigambars I been studying have suggested that human life is given to the Soul to understand the real Truth. I agree with you that it is an essence, but to understand and to get there, human has to go through this jungle of words. _

_Can you explain- how a  is it possible in human form to attain salvation(reach the essence) without words. even mind that feels the essence thinks in words, isn't it. your statements seem lame and bogus, it seems like you are posting only for the sake of posting, nothing else!!!!!!!_


_Sadh sangat Ji bhul chuk maaf karni_


----------



## jag1t (Mar 6, 2007)

Dear Lovely Silky ji,

Many thanks for your response.

Your statements are relatively true... at a particular level. The Absolute Truth at all levels... that is another story (a different ball game). 

With Best Wishes for You.

jag1t


----------



## lovely_silky (Mar 6, 2007)

jag1t said:


> Dear Lovely Silky ji,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


 

*You are definetely playing a ball game;  a ball game of words at a very mean level. 
Thanks for sharing it at my particular level.
* 

*Sadh Sangat Ji bhul chuk maaf*


----------



## jag1t (Mar 6, 2007)

Lovely Silky ji,

You are most welcome. Its ok at your level too (so to say);  may i also invite you to consider other levels - including my own.

Its ok you can take your time.

With best wishes,

jag1t


----------



## lovely_silky (Mar 7, 2007)

jag1t said:


> Lovely Silky ji,
> 
> You are most welcome. Its ok at your level too (so to say); may i also invite you to consider other levels - including my own.
> 
> ...


 
_*jag1t Ji, *_

_*Your level is shown clearly in your posts (full of tamo and rajo guna), I have no interest in considering those levels. Thankyou much for the invitation.*_

_*Sadh Sangat Ji Bhul Chuk Maaf*_


----------



## jag1t (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely Silky ji,

Fair enough. All the best for your strivings...

jag1t


----------



## simpy (Jun 11, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 159*

*haumY ivic sBu jgu baurwnw ]*
*dUjY Bwie Brim Bulwnw ]*
*bhu icMqw icqvY Awpu n pCwnw ]*
*DMDw kriqAw Anidnu ivhwnw ]1]*
*ihrdY rwmu rmhu myry BweI ]*
*gurmuiK rsnw hir rsn rsweI ]1] rhwau ]*
*gurmuiK ihrdY ijin rwmu pCwqw ]*
*jgjIvnu syiv jug cwry jwqw ]*
*haumY mwir gur sbid pCwqw ]*
*ik®pw kry pRB krm ibDwqw ]2]*
*sy jn scy jo gur sbid imlwey ]*
*Dwvq vrjy Twik rhwey ]*
*nwmu nv iniD gur qy pwey ]*
*hir ikrpw qy hir vsY min Awey ]3]*
*rwm rwm kriqAw suKu sWiq srIr ]*
*AMqir vsY n lwgY jm pIr ]*
*Awpy swihbu Awip vjIr ]*
*nwnk syiv sdw hir guxI ghIr ]4]*

*English Translation:*


> *Gauree Gwaarayree, Third Mehl:*
> *The entire world has gone insane in egotism.*
> *In the love of duality, it wanders deluded by doubt.*
> *The mind is distracted by great anxiety; no one recognizes one's own self.*
> ...


 
*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## roopk (Jun 11, 2007)

This is an interesting subject but requires analysis as to what is 'haume' and how to overcome or recify this. Will someone post some quotes fromSGGS so that it can be analysed further.
thx.


----------



## simpy (Jun 12, 2007)

*AMg 1*​ 

*ang 1*​


*Page 1*​ 


*hukmI hovin Awkwr hukmu n kihAw jweI ]*​ 

*hukumee hovan aakaar hukum n kehiaa jaaee*​ 

*By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.*​ 


*hukmI hovin jIA hukim imlY vifAweI ]*​ 

*hukumee hovan jeea hukam milai vaddiaaee*​ 

*By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.*​ 


*hukmI auqmu nIcu hukim iliK duK suK pweIAih ]*​ 

*hukumee outhum neech hukam likh dhukh sukh paaeeahi*​ 

*By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.*​ 


*ieknw hukmI bKsIs ieik hukmI sdw BvweIAih ]*​ 

*eikunaa hukumee bukhusees eik hukumee sudhaa bhuvaaeeahi*​ 

*Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.*​ 


*hukmY AMdir sBu ko bwhir hukm n koie ]*​ 

*hukumai andhar subh ko baahar hukum n koe *​ 

*Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.*​ 


*nwnk hukmY jy buJY q haumY khY n koie ]2]*​ 

*naanuk hukumai jae bujhai th houmai kehai n koe *​ 

*O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||*​


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2007)

*YES*


----------

